# Winch setup



## the hammer (Aug 6, 2017)

Are winch footprints standard or do they vary from manufacturer to manufacturer?
Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 6, 2017)

The winches I have have one hole and a slot and have not had any issues bolting them to the winch stands.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 6, 2017)

There are many sizes of winches. I'd guess that if you were replacing one winch with another of the same size, that the footprint would be the same. But, I've never really looked!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 7, 2017)

richg99 said:


> There are many sizes of winches. I'd guess that if you were replacing one winch with another of the same size, that the footprint would be the same. But, I've never really looked!




+1 on this. I think most use a slotted bolt pattern. So there is a chance that a replacement of the same rating could fit. Hopefully the spec's would give the base size and bolt pattern.


----------



## dirty dave (Aug 7, 2017)

I have replaced the winches on both of my boat trailers without any modifications. The new winches were similar in size and with slotted holes they fit just fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Aug 7, 2017)

if you are going to purchase a new winch from Haba Freight, (or local Big Box Store),
take a paper pattern of your mounting plate with you.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 8, 2017)

Johnny said:


> if you are going to purchase a new winch from Haba Freight, (or local Big Box Store),
> take a paper pattern of your mounting plate with you.



I was able to contact the manufacturer and get the info I needed. I was able to pick up the rachet spring kit and a new strap.


----------

